# dont hate the player...



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

...hate the game b!tc#es















































;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Very Nice... 

oh and it must be added... looks tippy... ;D


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

that is one sweet lookin ride!!!!


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

[smiley=frustrated.gif]

Good job fugger. Like the tilt wheel...


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

How fast is the mini-Verado? Is that factory a trim and tilt motor mounted on a jack plate?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I want one :'( 

Hey, want to go fishing this Sunday ;D


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah where's the motor???????


----------



## Skinnyreds (Jan 23, 2007)

Very nice looking boat, but I must ask is there plenty of cooler space?!?!?!?!


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

let the eco-tours begin!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

WOW


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

looks photoshopped

;D ;D

cool looking bote, dude


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

lots of cooler built in...holds 10 times what the cost efishnt too held 

sorry tom, will be in the keys as of...today.

yes factory tilt and trim on jacker....will play hard while in the keys and post report upon return!!!!!!

thanks for the kind words, and if yall dont know....daddy is very happy!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

He's back in Black. 

Nice ride.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Am I the only one jonesin for a ride? I'll bring the Bud Lights. Have fun in the Keys. Looking forward to some pics.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

that purple boat should go well with your ghey, inferior, purple truck of yours [smiley=greenchainsaw.gif]

no seriously, damn good looking boat!

ridden any pogo sticks lately?


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

Cool Boat.................


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Great looking ride. She is sweeeeeeeet lookin .
Weedy


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Soooooo.......nice. 

You got me not even wanting to show up and get my new (base) boat..


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Soooooo.......nice.
> 
> You got me not even wanting to show up and get my new (base) boat..


The fish can not tell the difference ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I can always count on to to being me back to reality..


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

Your black-tipped shark scaring all the fish away! Nice black gheynoe!!! Love that look, now where is the beer???


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice looking Canoe. But should have saved the money and bought a real boat that wasn't as wet.


> looks photoshopped
> 
> ;D ;D
> 
> cool looking bote, dude


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Nice looking Canoe. But should have saved the money and bought a real boat that wasn't as wet.


I am just not sure what to think about the above comment. I hope your joking cause it did not come across very well. Guess it hast to do the fact that it was rude and remembering what you said below. That and the fact that I have the same boat on order. 

1999 Sundowner Explorer w 99 40hp nissan


> .......micro skiffs are not for me i can tell you that.


[smiley=smilie-stick.gif]


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

how come whenever curtis starts a thread yall just talk about beer?

I think there is more to curtis then Beer but, i get a feeling even he could disagree with me there. ;D


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

> how come whenever curtis starts a thread yall just talk about beer?
> 
> I think there is more to curtis then Beer but, i get a feeling even he could disagree with me there. ;D






HEH HEH HeH Tanner brings the funny! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## flytieguy (Jan 12, 2007)

Dude how much for the total investment... its beautiful.
also would like to know if this is the biggest (and widest) gheenoe
the told me that the difference is big when it comes to stability feel 
in the 2007 models.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

can not divuldge the price of investment... :-?

it may be the biggest gheenoe, I am not sure of the super's dimensions. it is the most stable though, that is for sure!!!


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

is that fishin buddy lingo?

;D


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

[smiley=40s.gif] [smiley=alcholic.gif] [smiley=all_coholic.gif] [smiley=toast.gif] [smiley=spank.gif] [smiley=drinking.gif] Someone say BEER!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Running shot from other thread.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

that picture isnt WOT is it?


----------



## Over_bite (Oct 25, 2007)

Bro your boat is beautiful. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

good thing you got it in black the last time i put my white boat in fox lake it came out doodoo brown  now im up here in sc i cant find any white-ox to clean the sh*t off


----------



## Chasing_spots (Oct 26, 2007)

Just curious, how much those a rig like that go for? I have a buddy that wants to buy but doesn't know if he afford one.

By the way your boat is beautiful.


----------

